# Betrug im Internet!



## sinki (9 August 2011)

hallo sehr geehrte Damen und Herren. 

ICH KÖNNTE MIT MEINEM KOPF GEGEN DIE WAND RENNEN SO BLÖD WIE ICH BIN


ich habe mich auf einer XXX-kontakte website registriert und dort ein Testabo abgeschlossen, dass für 1,99EUR 3 Tage dauert. Nach diesen 3 Tagen, falls ich keine Kündigung vorlege, wird mir automatisch das normalmonatsabo von 34,99EUR abgerechnet. Es ist nun so ich habe die Zahlung per Kreditkarte durchgeführt, dass heißt die haben meine Kreditkartendaten. Jetzt stehe ich vor folgendem Problem. Ich habe im Internet rechachiert und herrausgefunden dass es sich bei dieser Seite um einen Fake handelt. Also um Abzocker, insofern dass mir nicht die Möglichkeit gegebn wurde irgendwie den Vertrag mit ihnen zu Kündigen. Ich wurde auch nicht von deren AGB belehrt. Ich habe keine E-Mail bekommen wo dies steht, dass ich widerrufen kann. Abgesehen davon habe ich versucht deren Hotlines anzurufen und sms mit Kündigungen zu senden, an die Nummern die im Impressum zu finden sind, jedoch erfolglos. 

Es handelt sich dabei um folgende Firma

Betreiber 


> VODixAG s.r.o.
> Bezrucova 3
> CZ 30100 PLZEN
> Czech Republik
> ...



Dort habe ich angerufen und diese nummern existieren anscheinen nicht. Auf der Website ist nirgends eine Möglichkeit zum Kündigen. Weder eine Option noch ein Hinweis, echt gar nichts...  ich habe die nummer angerufen die oben stehen also 01803-006740, diese nummer existiert aber nicht...lol 
und versucht mein kündigung per mail und sms an diese leute zu senden an die untere nummer also 01805 554959. geht auch nicht sendung fehlgeschlagen. 

Ich weiß nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen soll ich bitte um HILFE


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2011)

Da dieses Unternehmen ganz offensichtlich nicht erreichbar sein will, würde ich mir 
keine weiteren Gedanken machen.
Schlicht zurückbuchen lassen. 
Tschechische  Geisterfirmen meiden den Kontakt mit deutschen Behörden bzw Gerichten...


----------



## sinki (9 August 2011)

Geisterfirmen? Aber ich bin Österreich darauf reingfallen macht einen Unterschied?


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2011)

Auch österreichischen    Behörden gehen sie aus dem Weg .

Nu beruhig dich mal und  fahr dich runter..


----------



## sinki (9 August 2011)

ja aber was mach ich wenn die mir die 34,99 abknöpfen?


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2011)

sinki schrieb:


> ja aber was mach ich wenn die mir die 34,99 abknöpfen?


Wie genau sollen die das tun? Die Überweisung von Deinem Arbeitgeber auf Dein Gehaltskonto abfangen?


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2011)

Er 





sinki schrieb:


> Es ist nun so ich habe die Zahlung per Kreditkarte durchgeführt, dass heißt die haben meine Kreditkartendaten.


Falls abgebucht, Buchung zurückpfeifen


----------



## sinki (9 August 2011)

oke danke ich halte euch auf dem laufenden vllt. wird es jemandem anders helfen wenn er in die selbe situation kommt


----------



## Teleton (9 August 2011)

> Falls abgebucht, Buchung zurückpfeifen


Da macht nicht jede Kreditkartenfirma mit. Kreditkartenzahlung ist ja keine Lastschrift. Gelegentlich kommen die Zahlungsabwickler der Kreditkartenfirmen auf die Idee "Wer seine Daten abgibt hat die Kartenzahlung veranlasst, über Rückzahlung müssen sich die Parteien untereinander streiten".
Manchmal hilft dann der Hinweis auf das zugrunde liegende Belegsystem "Ohne Ritsch-ratsch-Beleg keine Zahlung".
Erstmal schauen u.U. gehts ja von alleine gut.


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Gelegentlich kommen die Zahlungsabwickler der Kreditkartenfirmen auf die Idee "Wer seine Daten abgibt hat die Kartenzahlung veranlasst über Rückzahlung, müssen sich die Parteien untereinander streiten"..


Wieso das denn? Genausowenig wie die Kenntnis der Kontonummer Beweis ist für die Rechtmäßigkeit 
einer Lastschrift ist, ist  IMHO die Kenntnis der  Kreditkartennummer Beweis für die Rechtmäßigkeit der Einziehung. 
Das Kreditkarteninstitut, dass die Rückbuchung  ablehnt,  wäre für mich sofort und  für immer gestorben. So toll geht es denen nicht, dass die sich solche Mätzchen erlauben können...


----------



## Heiko (10 August 2011)

Denen gehts noch viel zu toll...


----------



## Malreinowitz (12 November 2011)

Hallo allerseits! Mir geht es mit dieser Firma (Vodix AG, Sexkontakte-at.com), ebenfalls wie Skinni, genau gleich, nur dass ich eine andere Zahlungsart gewählt habe. Ich habe den Zahlungsservice "Click and buy" gewählt und mir wurden bereits im August 99.- Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht. Hab leider erst zu spät recherchiert, als ich draufgekommen bin, dass es sich bei dieser Seite nur um Betrug handeln kann. Oberflächlich gestaltet und auf den ersten Blick wirkt die Seite ja ganz seriös und ich habe mich leider dazu verleiten lassen, aber dann sind mir einige Dinge aufgefallen, die mir spanisch vorgekommen sind. Zum Beispiel schreiben mich fast täglich irgendwelche Frauen an, mit unterschiedlichen Postleitzahlen (aus ganz Österreich), die alle gleich Sex haben wollen. Fragt man aber nach der Handynummer zwecks Austausch, oder will ein Treffen vereinbaren, dann meldet sich keine der jeweiligen Damen mehr. Mir sind dann noch so ein paar Dinge aufgefallen, die meinen Verdacht bestätigt haben. Naja, und ich habe sowohl der Firma Vodix AG, als auch dem Support von Sexkontakt-at.com und auch Click and buy, eine Mail geschrieben, dass sie es in Zukunft unterlassen sollen, weiterhin Geld von meinem Bankkonto abzubuchen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Heute, am 12.11.2011 wurden erneut 99.- Euro abgebucht und mir wurde von Click and buy eine Email gesandt, dass mein Abo wieder um 3 Monate verlängert wurde. Das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit, zumal es auf deren Seite von Sexkontakt-at.com nicht mal die Möglichkeit zum kündigen gibt. Und das Profil bzw. den Account kann man auch nicht löschen. Wie gesagt, ich bin leider auch auf diese Abzocke reingefallen und mache mir nun Sorgen. Weiß irgendjemand von euch Rat, was man konkret in dem Fall tun kann? Wie ich gehört und gelesen habe, soll kündigen nur mit extrem mühsamen Aufwand und eingeschriebenem Brief nach Tschechien möglich sein. Bitte helft mir. Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2011)

Ja sollen wir jetzt den Brief schreiben?
Da wirst Du nicht drum herumkommen.
Oder du wählst die harte Variante die Du in den Links über Abofallen in meiner Signatur nachlesen kannst


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2011)

Immer wieder gern genommen:


> Per eMail kündigen und warten, was der Support dazu schreibt. Kommt dann der Hinweis darauf, dass man per Briefpost zu kündigen habe, dann hat man damit eine Bestätigung, dass die einseitige Kündigungsabsicht des Kunden zur Kenntnis genommen wurde. Ein Erschweren der Kündignungsmodalität muss der Kunde nicht dulden, zumindest tut sich aber der Anbieter schwer damit, die Absicht gerichtlich zu negieren.



Was hindert dich aber daran, dem lieben Friede willen, ein Einschreiben zu versenden. So umständlich ist das nun wieder auch nicht. Hintergrund dessen, dass Anbieter keine eMail-Kündigung wollen, ist es, dass die Kündigung aus gekaperten oder sonst übernommenen eMail-Accounts heraus ohne Absicht des tatsächlichen Kunden veranlasst werden könnte. Dann nämlich macht sich das Unternehmen womöglich Schadenersatzpflichtig, wenn der Kunde die Kündigung gar nicht wollte.

Zu der Tatsache, dass man gar keine Kontakte zu echten Interessenten präsentiert bekommt, sondern der Support selbst (oder die Software) Kontakte vorspielt, sage ich mal lieber nichts! Scheint aber in dieser Branche durchaus üblich zu sein.


----------



## Malreinowitz (12 November 2011)

Naja, so wie es aussieht wird mir wohl oder übel nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als tatsächlich so einen Kündigungsbrief zu schreiben. Aber ich habe dabei auch wieder bedenken...Was ist, wenn die Adresse nicht stimmt? Oder was ist, wenn die meine Sprache gar nicht verstehen? Soll ja immerhin in Tschechien sein und wer garantiert mir das, wenn ich auf Deutsch schreibe, dass diese Firma überhaupt weiß worum es geht bzw. was mein Anliegen ist? Jedenfalls kann ich jeden nur davor warnen sich bei dieser Seite zu registrieren. Jetzt hab ich den Salat. Na toll...


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2011)

Wenn die deutschsprachige Angebote haben sollte man davon ausgehen daß dort auch jemand sitzt der die Sprache kann.
Und wenn nicht hast Du einen Nachweis daß Du gekündigt hast. Ab da - Konto dicht für die Schweinchenseite und feddisch ...


----------



## Malreinowitz (12 November 2011)

Hm...Da mag was dran sein, aber ich hoffe du hast recht. Und meinst du kann die Bank den zweiten Betrag von 99.- Euro auch zurückbuchen? Weil immerhin nutze ich diese Seite ja nicht mehr, als ich draufgekommen bin, dass es sich dabei um Abzocke handelt. Und immerhin ist das ja schon eine ziemlich heftige Summe, die ich nicht so ohne weiteres verschmerzen könnte, zumal mir dafür nicht mal eine dementsprechende Leistung geboten wird.  Aber unglaublich das ganze. Wirklich eine bodenlose Frechheit. Aber gut, ich bin ja auch selber Schuld, nur dass mir die Seite auf den ersten Blick schon seriös vorkam, weil normalerweise bin ich einer der letzten, die auf so einen Schwachsinn reinfallen. Aber da waren wohl die Hormone in erster Linie stärker  Danke mal für deine/eure Hilfestellung. Mfg


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2011)

Schau Dir hier mal die Threads über flirtfever und flirtfair an
Das dürfte im Großen und Ganzen in etwa dem Abo auf Deiner Schweinchenseite entsprechen.
Wenn Du die beiden Threads durchgelesen hast dürfte die Nacht rum sein und Du solltest wissen was Du tun sollst.
Und wenn Du Nerven wie breite Nudeln hast wäre das hier noch eine passende Lektüre zur Nacht



> Aber da waren wohl die Hormone in erster Linie stärker


Ja da fallen mir doch glatt zwei Weisheiten ein ...
"Wenn der Sch.... steht stehts Hirn" oder "Das Blut reicht nur zum Denken oder zum ..."


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2011)

Malreinowitz schrieb:


> Und meinst du kann die Bank den zweiten Betrag von 99.- Euro auch zurückbuchen? Weil immerhin nutze ich diese Seite ja nicht mehr...


Natürlich kann die Bank den Betrag wegen Widerspruch zurück buchen. Aber du hattest nicht wirksam gekündigt  - und, war der Entzug der Genehmigung zur Lastschrift vor oder nach der Buchung? War das erst danach, dann könnte die Rückbuchung womöglich nachteilig ausfallen, zumal sie von C&B ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## Hippo (12 November 2011)

Stimmt C&B könnte da heftiger reagieren als die üblichen Inkassobutzen.
Bleibt aber die Frage WANN taucht die Preisangabe in welcher Form auf (bzw tauchte sie auf oder auch nicht)
Besteht also überhaupt ein Vertrag? Ich würde sagen die Reaktion ist eine Frage der Nervenstärke des Posters inwieweit er sich auf einen Schlagabtausch mit C&B einlassen will


----------



## Malreinowitz (13 November 2011)

Also erstens mal vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe. Das beruhigt mich ein wenig.  Werd mir die Treads mal zu Gemüte führen und mich schlau machen.

Naja, das ganze war so: Ich habe seit August 2011 ein Abo für 3 Monate bei Sexkontakt-at.com abgeschlossen und ich dachte eigentlich, dass das nach Ablauf der Frist automatisch auslaufen würde. Hab den Zahlungsservice Click and buy gewählt, da es für Österreich nur diese Zahlungsmöglichkeit gab. Hab dort meine persönlichen Daten, sowie Kontonummer usw. angegeben. Und es wurde dann im Anschluss von meinem Bankkonto 99.- Euro abgebucht; wie vereinbart und bis zu dem Zeitpunkt war ja noch alles in Ordnung. Als ich dann aber überzuckert habe, dass es sich bei dieser Seite nur um einen Fake handeln kann, habe ich sobald bedenken bekommen und die ersten Gedanken, die mir durch den Kopf gingen, waren: Wie kann ich so schnell wie möglich kündigen? Da es aber weder auf der Seite, noch bei C&b die Möglichkeit zur Kündigung gab, hab ich direkt auf der Internetseite der Vodix AG eine Mail an die Firma geschrieben, dass sie die Zahlungen stoppen sollen. Ebenso das ganze bei dem Support von Sexkontakt-at.com und bei Click and buy; jedoch ohne entsprechenden Erfolg. Keine Antwort, keine Verständigung...gar nichts. Und jetzt blieb mir natürlich nur mehr die Möglichkeit abzuwarten und zu hoffen, dass meine Intention Anklang findet. Und siehe da, fast 3 Monate später, genau gestern, am 12.11.2011, bekomme ich eine Email von Click and buy, dass mein Abo automatisch um 3 weitere Monate verlängert wurde und die wieder 99.- Euro von meinem Konto abgebucht haben.

Hoffe das war einigermaßen aufschlussreich für euch? Genau so ist das alles abgelaufen. Meint ihr geht das dann, dass die Bank den Betrag zurückbuchen kann? Ich meine ich wäre schon froh, wenn die Zahlungen in Zukunft einfach gestoppt werden und die nichts mehr abbuchen. Hauptsache ich komme aus diesem Dilemma heraus. Und wenn alles nichts hilft, dann schreib ich halt einen Brief mit der Kündigungsabsicht nach Tschechien und hoffe, dass das somit ein baldiges Ende findet. Aber ich finde das voll krass, dass man als "zahlender" Kunde nicht einmal über die AGB's informiert wird bzw. dass es auf der Seite nicht mal die Möglichkeit zur Kündigung gibt oder die Angabe und Adresse des Firmensitzes; weil wenn ich das Problem nicht gegoogelt hätte, dann hätte ich nicht mal gewusst, wo sich dieser Firmensitz überhaupt befindet und wie man da entsprechend vorgehen kann. Aber anscheinend bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der auf diesen Bullshit reingefallen ist. Eine unglaubliche Schweinerei ist das und dass solche Leute mit diesem Shit auch noch durchkommen, finde ich unter aller Sau.

Für weitere Hilfestellungen und Anregungen bin ich dankbar. Schönen Gruß aus Österreich.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Bleibt aber die Frage WANN taucht die Preisangabe in welcher Form auf (bzw tauchte sie auf oder auch nicht). Besteht also überhaupt ein Vertrag?


Ich kenne das Portal nicht aber wenn C&C im Spiel ist, dann dürfte bei der Wahl des Zahlungssystems (hier gab es ja nur das eine) der Preis dort gestanden haben. Das ist bei solchen Portalen immer dann der Fall, wenn das Upgrade von der nutzlosen, kostenlosen Testmitgliedschaft zum Premiumaccount erfolgt.


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2011)

Malreinowitz schrieb:


> ... Aber ich finde das voll krass, dass man als "zahlender" Kunde nicht einmal über die AGB's informiert wird ...


Da machst Du Dir es jetzt aber ein bißchen einfach ...
... denken und lesen mußt schon selber - auch bei Schweinchenseiten.
Du hast mit Sicherheit irgendwo bestätigtt daß Du die AGB gelesen hast. Und selbst wenn Du es wie 99% der Onlinebucher das nicht getan hast sollte einem bewußt sein daß in den AGB üblicherweise auch das Prozedere für eine Vertragsbeendigung steht.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Da machst Du Dir es jetzt aber ein bißchen einfach ...


Finde ich auch, zumal die AGB auf den Seiten aufrufbar sind. Der Nutzer hat sehr wohl die Möglichkeit, diese dann auch zu lesen - nur machen tutet das natürlich meistens keiner, insbesondere wenn das überwiegende Interesse nicht der Bürokratie gilt sondern anderweitiger Befriedigung.


----------



## Michal (19 Januar 2012)

sinki schrieb:


> hallo sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.
> 
> ICH KÖNNTE MIT MEINEM KOPF GEGEN DIE WAND RENNEN SO BLÖD WIE ICH BIN
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin Tschecher.und ich habe auch derselbe problem. Wenn ich zuruck in pilsen, xxx bin, werde ich schiessen! xxx Das ist der richtige mail.

[Modedit by Hippo: Wohnadresse und Mailadresse entfernt. Zur Kontaktaufnahme bitte anmelden und per "Unterhaltung" (=PN) kommunizieren.
Und statt schießen empfehle ich ein gut gekühltes Pilsner Urquell ]


----------



## Rainer K. (31 Januar 2012)

ich hatte mich auch mal bei der seite angemeldet. als ich bemerkte es wurde mir ein zweites mal abgebucht. als ich die storniert hatte bekam ich schreiben vom inkasso und es wurde nur unötigerweise teurer für mich :-(

dann hatte ich ein einschreiben mit der kündigung hingeschickt und dann war die sache erledigt.

ich habe daraus gelernt und lese die agb


----------



## 83Ricardo (13 Juni 2012)

Also ich hab gestern von nen chat betreiber ne email bekommen das ich am 22.5.12 ne buchung über 800 euro veranlasst habe,nur doof ist das ich diesen account schon nen jahr nicht nutze ich am diesen tag arbeiten war,und ich nie meine kontodaten raus gegeben habe wie soll ich da was gebucht haben ?Jetzt drohen sie mir mit anwalt in inkasko weiß der teufel wie das heisst ich bin stocksauer auf die xxx)= was soll ich denn bitte machen abwarten und tee trinken oder gleich anwalt ?

[Modedit by Hippo:Bitte die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Juni 2012)

83Ricardo schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern von nen chat betreiber ne email bekommen das ich am 22.5.12 ne buchung über 800 euro veranlasst habe,nur doof ist das ich diesen account schon nen jahr nicht nutze ich am diesen tag arbeiten war,und ich nie meine kontodaten raus gegeben habe wie soll ich da was gebucht haben ?Jetzt drohen sie mir mit anwalt in inkasko weiß der teufel wie das heisst ich bin stocksauer auf die xxx)= was soll ich denn bitte machen abwarten und tee trinken oder gleich anwalt ?


Eventuell da mal einen Blick drauf werfen:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/05/gefalschte-rechnungen-wie-kommen-die-an-meinen-namen-6372
Bei 800€ erscheint mir das am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## 83Ricardo (13 Juni 2012)

Danke ich hab mir auf die schulter gefasst und gedacht wusste ichs doch gleich das da was nicht stimmt ich werd auch gleich mal mein pc gegen sowas sichern ich war schon drauf und dran XXX schade eigentlichaber euch vielen dank für die seiten hilft vielen weiter wie mirs geholfen hat obwohl ich da nicht so leicht zu locken bin aber muss zugeben ein bisschen hatten se auch mich

[siehe oben ...]


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2012)




----------



## 83Ricardo (13 Juni 2012)

ja ok sorry hast ja recht


----------



## anke56 (2 Juli 2012)

Komme aus Österreich und werde seit zwei Wochen von so einem "unternehmen" am Telefon belästigt. Die rufen immer wieder an. Und zwar sogar unter verschiedenen Nummern. Deren Methode: Mein Computer wäre mit Virus verseucht und sie könnten mir ein Programm dagegen installieren. Hab auf http://tellows.at  Einträge von anderen gefunden, denen das auch passiert ist. Habe mit Klage gedroht. Hoffe, jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 Juli 2012)

anke56 schrieb:


> Habe mit Klage gedroht.


Meinst du dein klagen hier? Wie ist denn überhaupt die Nummer, die dir dein Display angezeigt hat?


----------



## haeuslenutzer (2 September 2012)

Mir geht es ähnlich, diesen Abzockern sollte man das Handwerk legen. Auf meine Kündigung von meinem 3tages Probeabo bei "erstklassigen Support" bekam ich 4 Tage später die Information, dass ich schriftlich per Post kündigen muss. Also habe ich den nächsten Monat gekauft und alles was es dort gibt auf der Seite sind fakes. Vorsicht!


----------



## Relasziv (10 Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und konnte mit Click and Buy nach langem (nervenaufreibendem) hin und her und etlichen Telefonanrufen mit teils wirklich inkompetenten Mitarbeitern finalerweise eine Lösung finden. Manchmal reicht ein fähiger und vernünftiger Mitarbeiter aus und man hätte sich die 10 anderen bei der Einstellung sparen können aber ok... Nicht meine Firma, nicht meine Politik

Der hat veranlasst das künftige Abbuchungen nicht getätigt werden. Seitdem ist Ruhe 

Nicht aufgeben!


----------

